# New Build - The Mini J Two-way Bookshelf Speakers (and they're purple)



## aktiondan

Hey everybody, it's been a while since I've posted anything on the forum so I decided to share my most recent speaker project. This was a really quick project, from concept to design to final build was less than two weeks so I didn't have a lot of time to bounce ideas off of my fellow speaker builders. Forgive me for not allowing everyone to share in the creative process of DIY. I know that's half the fun! Nonetheless, I also know everyone loves build pics and I took a whole bunch. In summary this is basically an inexpensive 2-way bookshelf speaker made with a Dayton Audio Designer Series 5" woofer and Vifa DX25TG59 1" dome tweeter. Cabinet is about 5L tuned to 51 Hz. They were a birthday present for my daughter so without telling her what I was making her I had her pick out a color she liked for "something" I was making her and they ended up dark purple! Needless to say, my first purple speaker. Anyway, they turned out great and sound fantastic, to me. I used a lot of the typical free modeling tools out there for box volume calculation (Unibox), crossover design (PCD7) and of course REW for measurement! What ever would I do without all these great speaker building tools?

And with that, I'll let the pics do the talking. Enjoy!


----------



## robbo266317

That is a very acceptable response from such a small unit. Well done! :T


----------



## Sangram

Looks super  Well done!

I wonder if you could fix some of the raggedness and peaking in the midrange response by countersinking the woofer as well, along with a rear chamfer for better airflow. Doesn't look like the poor guy has any room to breathe back there.

You would lose the overlap, but with such a high crossover point I'm guessing you will still get accurate summing.

However, it would mean a rework and that is probably not a good thing.


----------



## djryanash

Very nice work.

How is it going with the impedance measurements for speakers?

I've been having a few problems:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/143042-impedance-measurement-rew.html


----------



## pacogun

Fantastic works! Very lucky girl, to have dad like you.


----------



## Bergarth

Awesomeness


----------



## more-speakers

Pretty sweet build, love the color. Why is your microphone so close when measuring ?


----------



## UreiCollector

Very nice! A great looking finished product!


----------



## rj45

Very nice small monitor for your daughter.
Wish I'd had some nice speakers like those at that age.

What do you think about the DX25 tweeter?


----------



## fusseli

Very nice little build!

Looked good in PCD and then your measurements prove it. Great work.


----------



## Owen Bartley

They look great. I love the speaker "family" shot.

I can't wait till my boys are older and start getting into audio. I'm sure we'll go through a lot of builds (hopefully! I want to instill the values of good sound.)


----------

